# Brewing podcasts/radio



## chopdog (2/4/13)

G'day fellas, I'm fully up to date with all the podcasts from the BN. Are there any other decent shows to listen to?

Cheers


----------



## NewtownClown (2/4/13)

_Basic Brewing Radio_


----------



## Womball (2/4/13)

http://finalgravitypodcast.com/


----------



## primusbrew (6/4/13)

http://beersmith.com/ Hosted by the guy who makes the brewing software. 

+1 for Basic Brewing Radio. 

I haven't listened to final gravity yet. I'll have to check it out.


----------

